# where'd they go?



## jremines (Sep 11, 2007)

hey ya'll...Names joey..just joined up today..googled for some forums in ohio and found this one...I was wondering if i could get some help here..I fish findley state park for carp alot..and in the last two days since the temprature dropped I aint been able to hook up with one...any pointers on where these big boys went would be help me out alot.I've tried every hotspot I know..just about every depth..I've had a few good runs..but nothin set up.

:S ,
Joey


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

If I were fishing this pond I would keep the baits in close, using plain sweet corn. 

Check out www.carpanglersgroup.com if you want to find out more about baits and techniques. There is a section for Ohio Valley too, maybe someone on there lives in the area or has fished this place.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have actually fished there also, never for carp though. I go the blanchard for that!!!! Even though many of the carp there are tumored/beaten up, it's still fun. 

I would go with bottombouncer on this one, try sweet corn (whole kernel) in from a can. You can also find various dough recipes, I can help you out with that part if you'd like! 

Anything been hitting lately there?


----------

